# Skinning mink toes......



## PipSqueak

Hey, I just got a mink that got hit by a car and I was wondering how I skin out the toes. I have the skin fleshed out and the lips split but I still need to skin out the toes and I'm a little reluctant in doing so because I have no idea how to  . I have some experience and have mounted squirrels with out skinning out the toes and they've come out ok so is skinning out the toes even nessacary. Any suggestions ?
Also I plan on DPing the skin....should I tan it instead? thanx


----------



## bullocklabradors

We used to have a mink ranch and when we pelted the mink we cut the feet off before sending them to get tanned and then to the fur trade up in Seattle! If you are wanting to have the feet on like to mount I am sure you would do it just like you would a badger, fox, coyote etc. and just skin around the pads to the last joint in the foot and then cut the toe off at that last joint because the nail is connected to the toe. I hope that helps!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## PipSqueak

Sweet!  Thanks for the advice! How about that dry preservative part, got any advice there?


----------



## bullocklabradors

If I was going to keep a mink pelt I would tan it, but that is just me! I guess it really depends on what you are keeping it for.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## PipSqueak

Well, I plan on mounting it and I don't have too much experience tanning skins. I have a pottasium alum tanning kit but I'm not too sure about how it will turn out. I've tanned with alum before (on squirrrels that I didn't plan on mounting) and they've turned out rock hard. Since I don't have a tumbler I had to break them by hand. Will this work for a mink that I want to mount? thanks


----------

